# NCE PB-110A Booster Problem



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm using a Digitrax DCS100 Command Station Booster with an attached NCE PB-110A Booster. Over the weekend, I de-railed an engine causing a shutdown of the system. After removing the short, I could not power up the system. If I remove the PB-110A booster and power the track from the DCS100, I have track power, but when I reconnect the PB-110A, I loose power. Did I fry the Booster or is there a switch in the DSC100 that needs to be reset?


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

Make sure you have power to the PB-110A?? With the DCS 100 working, & power to the PB-110A you should have track power.. If not it looks like the booster is bad.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

An Update, It must be black magic, for over 8 years I've had a ground wire connecting the Booster to the Command Station. By accident, I discovered if I disconnect the ground wire, I restored power to the track and everything is fine. So I then tried connecting both the Booster and the Command Station with ground wires to the power supply... and it's working just fine.


----------

